# Dash reflection



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

Be gentle please my first question 

So my car Peugeot 3008 the problem i would like to solve is on sunny days the reflection off the top of the dash reflects way more than i would like.

Can anyone recommend a product that reduces reflection please, as an aside some of the abbreviations may not be immediately clear lol

Allan


----------



## dannyd21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Gtechnique c6 is for a matte dash or maybe sonax foaming matt dash cleaner? :thumb::wave:


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

When you mention its for a matte dash do you mean if my dash is shiny it’ll dull it down or only suitable for a matte dash in the first instance


----------



## dannyd21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Borderall said:


> When you mention its for a matte dash do you mean if my dash is shiny it'll dull it down or only suitable for a matte dash in the first instance


It should dull it down and stop it being so shiny. What products are you using to clean your interior trim? Could well be that.


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

dannyd21 said:


> It should dull it down and stop it being so shiny. What products are you using to clean your interior trim? Could well be that.


I am using carplan dash wipe matt at the moment the problem is when we have a rare sunny day looking through the windscreen i see more reflection of dash than road :driver:


----------



## dannyd21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Borderall said:


> I am using carplan dash wipe matt at the moment the problem is when we have a rare sunny day looking through the windscreen i see more reflection of dash than road :driver:


Maybe try the sonax Dash cleaner instead of the C6 then?

:car:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

dannyd21 said:


> Maybe try the sonax Dash cleaner instead of the C6 then?
> 
> :car:


It could be worth ensuring you windscreen is clean as grease and grime can cause reflections on the windscreen, some grease and grime can only been a real vision blocker when the bright sun hits at a certain angle


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

Rian said:


> It could be worth ensuring you windscreen is clean as grease and grime can cause reflections on the windscreen, some grease and grime can only been a real vision blocker when the bright sun hits at a certain angle


Yes i can try that

On the outside of the car i use non wax autoglym shampoo and on the indide just kitchen roll and plain water. Certainly worth a try though:thumb:

I don't have a thanks button yet so thank you


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

dannyd21 said:


> Maybe try the sonax Dash cleaner instead of the C6 then?
> 
> :car:


Lol missed this post is sonax the one off Euro Car Parts cant find it other than there


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Borderall said:


> Yes i can try that
> 
> On the outside of the car i use non wax autoglym shampoo and on the indide just kitchen roll and plain water. Certainly worth a try though:thumb:
> 
> I don't have a thanks button yet so thank you


That may be your problem.

Water and a paper towel wont remove grease it will simply wipe it around your screen.

Get a good glass cleaner, a short pile microfiber cloth and a microfiber ultrasued/glass buffing cloth.

Spray you glass cleaner on to the short pile microfiber cloth that is folded in 4's and give the glass a good clean.

Then once you have done that, use your microfiber ultrasued/glass buffing cloth to buff the glass to a shine and remove any streakes and remaining residue.

You may wish to do the first step twice depending on how bad it is, I would almost certainly say that is the cause


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Try Chemical Guys Inner Clean - cleans and protects without the shine.


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

Rian said:


> That may be your problem.
> 
> Water and a paper towel wont remove grease it will simply wipe it around your screen.
> 
> ...


Now that sounds like a plan indeed even though the glass looks clean it might have contaminates i will give that a go. When i used glass cleaner before i used mutton cloth and the bits drove me up the wall Never considered using microfibre instead, odd as i use it a lot on the exterior :thumb:


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

absolutely not products. Clean the dash 4-5 times with APC and get rid of any grease oils dressings etc. That should reduce the shininess, beyond that there's not much one can do to be honest.

Time to invest in polarised glasses.


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

SunnyBoi said:


> absolutely not products. Clean the dash 4-5 times with APC and get rid of any grease oils dressings etc. That should reduce the shininess, beyond that there's not much one can do to be honest.
> 
> Time to invest in polarised glasses.


Cheers what's APC please :thumb:


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Borderall said:


> Cheers what's APC please :thumb:


Any APC should work, other mebers here can give you specific recommendations as I'm not from the UK!

I'm actually serious about polarised glasses. They get rid of reflections 100%. I dont drive without a pair at all


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

SunnyBoi said:


> Any APC should work, other mebers here can give you specific recommendations as I'm not from the UK!
> 
> I'm actually serious about polarised glasses. They get rid of reflections 100%. I dont drive without a pair at all


Yes I thought you probably meant it with polarised glasses i need varifocal lens i have reactor lite lens for changing light conditions

When i use a standard distance glass i find close up such as speed and mirrors a bit poor, not really sure if polarised glass would offer the ease of use but i will think about them

Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

Ah APC all purpose cleaner found it :newbie:


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a similar issue on a really sunny day. The dash is as Matt as I can get it, but other than that, it just seems to be an unfortunate mix of my height and the angle of the windscreen. Under the right conditions, I can hardy see the road sometimes. 

My simple fix is to have a black plush microfibre cloth on top of the dash, in front of me. That seems to absorb most the light and stop most of the dash reflection. 

It also doubles up as a quick dash duster as I just wizz it over the dash from time to time and it picks up all the dust.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

keithjmason said:


> I have a similar issue on a really sunny day. The dash is as Matt as I can get it, but other than that, it just seems to be an unfortunate mix of my height and the angle of the windscreen. Under the right conditions, I can hardy see the road sometimes.
> 
> My simple fix is to have a black plush microfibre cloth on top of the dash, in front of me. That seems to absorb most the light.....


Pretty much this, if your dash is a matt finish, it could be the angle of the dash / windscreen / sun etc.

Good suggestion re black cloth if it's a problem.

I've a couple of trim pieces on my dash (matt finish) that catch the sun and reflect in side window at certain points...


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks Andy and Keith i will have a go at ensuring i dont have any contamination on the inside of my screen first it won’t hurt. Then if its still an issue try find some very dark cloth 

Cheers guys

Allan


----------



## Poul (Apr 22, 2012)

Borderall said:


> Yes I thought you probably meant it with polarised glasses i need varifocal lens i have reactor lite lens for changing light conditions
> 
> When i use a standard distance glass i find close up such as speed and mirrors a bit poor, not really sure if polarised glass would offer the ease of use but i will think about them
> 
> Many thanks :thumb:


I use the same kind of glasses like you and have a lot of reflection from my jazz mk3 but i use clip on polaroid on my glasses and the solve everything, bought them the same place ass my glasses for around 30 £. Very easy to use


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

Poul said:


> I use the same kind of glasses like you and have a lot of reflection from my jazz mk3 but i use clip on polaroid on my glasses and the solve everything, bought them the same place ass my glasses for around 30 £. Very easy to use


 Now that is also a very good idea in truth I stopped getting polaroid glasses while i was doing photography as a hobby made the view finder a real pain. Something i could remove easily would be handy. I'll have a check at the shop see if they sell any that will fit

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I use ODK Cabin and it's a nice 'new car' finish, matt with a slight satin. It doesn't reflect. Mind you a lot depends on what car you have. There are so many different materials and expanses of plastic. 

I discovered Angelwax Vision which is an awesome glass cleaner and banishes streaks and grease. I agree, keeping the glass clean helps hugely.:thumb:

Harry


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

westerman said:


> I use ODK Cabin and it's a nice 'new car' finish, matt with a slight satin. It doesn't reflect. Mind you a lot depends on what car you have. There are so many different materials and expanses of plastic.
> 
> I discovered Angelwax Vision which is an awesome glass cleaner and banishes streaks and grease. I agree, keeping the glass clean helps hugely.:thumb:
> 
> Harry


Thanks Harry as a new member i find it remarkable how many solutions and products are available, then everyone uses a differing solution

Allan


----------



## dannyd21 (Sep 2, 2008)

westerman said:


> I use ODK Cabin and it's a nice 'new car' finish, matt with a slight satin. It doesn't reflect. Mind you a lot depends on what car you have. There are so many different materials and expanses of plastic.
> 
> I discovered Angelwax Vision which is an awesome glass cleaner and banishes streaks and grease. I agree, keeping the glass clean helps hugely.:thumb:
> 
> Harry


I agree with this also, I recently found Angelwax vision and it is AMAZING stuff!!

I haven't found a glass cleaner this good! :thumb:


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

dannyd21 said:


> I agree with this also, I recently found Angelwax vision and it is AMAZING stuff!!
> 
> I haven't found a glass cleaner this good! :thumb:


I have recently ordered the Angelwax vision and also the matt dash so looking forward to the results. Great knowing others find the product good though :thumb:


----------



## dannyd21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Borderall said:


> I have recently ordered the Angelwax vision and also the matt dash so looking forward to the results. Great knowing others find the product good though :thumb:


Did my friends Merc, where he had used an inferior product and it had marked the windscreen with a white running cloud.

I couldn't believe how well the product cleaned the windows!! :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

Well pleased to say i tried my new angelwax vision today i found it very good indeed and my white cloth was certainly dirtier than i had expected

I hope my gtechniq arrives soon and ill get the dash done see if that solves the issue though i am expecting to need polaroid clip on glasses


----------



## dannyd21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Borderall said:


> Well pleased to say i tried my new angelwax vision today i found it very good indeed and my white cloth was certainly dirtier than i had expected
> 
> I hope my gtechniq arrives soon and ill get the dash done see if that solves the issue though i am expecting to need polaroid clip on glasses


I use polaroid sunglasses for when i'm driving and the difference is unbelievable!

I don't get fatigue as much as when driving without, because I'm not straining to see.:thumb:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Dash reflection is a real issue in racing conditions and this is why you'll see race cars with dashboards that are flocked in tiny felt fibres as they don't reflect the light as well (much like the suggestion of a black microfibre cloth earlier in the thread)

flocking is big step for a family car and probably not needed, but why not look into a dash matt? something like this?

cheap enough to try and might really help with the reflection.


----------

